# Laeliocattleya (walkeriana X lucasiana)



## Lanmark (May 31, 2010)

This is a hybrid of _*Cattleya walkeriana X Laelia lucasiana*_. Due to the ever-changing nomenclature of orchids I will note that the rupicolous _Laelia lucasiana_ = _Laelia longpipes_ and may previously have been or may even now be classified as a _Sophronitis_ or _Hoffmannseggella_. I can't keep up. There is one stem with three flowers borne from the center of a newly opening leaf. Each flower has a diameter of about 2 inches. This is a very petite plant consisting of 1 to 1.5 inch tall upright egg-shaped pseudobulbs topped by very stiff 1.5 to 2 inch tall upright spoon-shaped leaves. At first the flowers smelled very strongly of freshly crushed gourmet Tellicherry peppercorns, but after a few days they've added a slightly fruity Oleander floral scent into the mix -- quite pleasant either way! I've had this plant for about a year. It came from SBOE. This is the first time it has bloomed for me. It grows cool and very bright in a small basket filled with chunks of granite. I gave it minimal moisture during the winter months and more once growth commenced in the spring. This one's a keeper!


----------



## paphreek (May 31, 2010)

Beautiful, deep color!


----------



## PaphMadMan (May 31, 2010)

For registration purposes longipes is used, not lucasiana, and considered Cattleya not Laelia. The hybrid with walkeriana is called Cattleya Burgundy Sun. I love the way it adds a little luxury to the lucasiana while maintaining the neat compact plant form. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 31, 2010)

Another granite grown beauty!


----------



## Shiva (May 31, 2010)

Very, very pretty!


----------



## Hera (May 31, 2010)

Divine!! Love the colorful lip.


----------



## Jorch (May 31, 2010)

Gorgeous! love the fact that it has gorgeous flowers on a compact plant!


----------



## Scooby5757 (May 31, 2010)

Pretty flower and intense olfactory description. Have to find these Tellicherry peppercorns...


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 1, 2010)

very nice: Shape and colors!!! Jean


----------



## John M (Jun 1, 2010)

Striking!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 1, 2010)

That's gorgeous, Mark! Big flowers for a small plant. I can see why you'll keep this one!


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 1, 2010)

very nice. two of my favorite species from this family brought together very nicely!


----------



## tenman (Jun 2, 2010)

Beautiful - both the flowers and the photography!


----------



## Clark (Jun 2, 2010)

Sweet.


----------



## Bolero (Jun 3, 2010)

It is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 3, 2010)

It's very pretty. :clap:


----------



## Lanmark (Jun 9, 2011)

Here's this year's crop of flowers. This is a very small plant. It only blooms once per year, but it's worth the wait. The flowers smell peppery and sweet. I grow it lithophytically (in a pot filled with rocks). It grows in an eastern window supplemented by a track light overhead using LED lamps (ALT brand, bulb type BR30, E26 base, Natural White color, 15 watt, 38° beam angle from Jermic LED online). It's not the greatest photo I've ever produced, but you get the idea anyway. oke:


----------



## NYEric (Jun 9, 2011)

Lipophyte!  I don't see the walkeraina in it though.


----------



## jjkOC (Jun 9, 2011)

Very beautiful! Are the pseudobulbs green or red?


----------



## Wendelin (Jun 9, 2011)

Very nice cross! I realy like it!:clap:


----------



## Inguna (Jun 9, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful! :drool::drool::drool:


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 9, 2011)

Fantastic!


----------



## Lanmark (Jun 9, 2011)

jjkOC said:


> Very beautiful! Are the pseudobulbs green or red?



Green. The newest one still has its fresh living sheath around it which has some reddish coloration from exposure to the morning sun.


----------



## koshki (Jun 9, 2011)

Ooooh, pretty! And I really like the photo!


----------



## W. Beetus (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice lilac color.


----------

